# Yellow Fin Tuna with Qview



## smokyjeep (Jan 16, 2011)

Have some yellow fin tuna in the smoker for friend. Can't wait until its done! I'm using pecan for the smoke.

Plus video with walk around of the smoker.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 16, 2011)

Like the video!!! That was cool, thanks


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 16, 2011)

Very cool smoker! I like the dedicated hot grill section.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Tuna is one of my favorite fish!!!!! I have never thought about smoking it....I get it grilled every chance I can, But smoked....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just can't wait to try it!!! Thanks for the ideal.....What temp do you cook it to?


----------



## smokyjeep (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks! I cook it to about 140*. The smoker stayed about, 160* all day on low with is perfect for fish.


----------



## smokyjeep (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I have some yellow fin straight off the boat from the last time i went to Hatteras, NC. Ive been wanting to smoke it but i never seem to remember to get it out of the freezer. How long did it take to smoke?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2011)

Now I really like tuna smoked too. We have mostly black fin here on the east coast of Fla. I really like your smoker and I don't think that I have every seen a gas heated side box smoker like that before either. Very cool


----------



## smokyjeep (Jan 17, 2011)

xjcamaro said:


> I have some yellow fin straight off the boat from the last time i went to Hatteras, NC. Ive been wanting to smoke it but i never seem to remember to get it out of the freezer. How long did it take to smoke?


It took 6 hours to smoke. Its great that's what I'm having for lunch today.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks good smokyjeep!

What kind of muffler ya got on there---awful quiet tail pipe!

Bear


----------



## porked (Jan 17, 2011)

Great post, I never even thought about smoking tuna, thanks. Nice rig too I might add.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 17, 2011)

something tells me ya like to tinker.............


----------



## smokyjeep (Jan 29, 2011)

chefrob said:


> something tells me ya like to tinker.............




Ya I like to build stuff!  Finally have a new You tube account, so the video is back up.


----------

